# SCENTSY is coming to CANADA...Ground floor opertunity :)



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

Scentsy is coming to Canada for the first time starting next month. Talk about a great opportunity to get in on the ground floor on a brand new market. Check out the web site to see what its all about and all their new products. If you would like a catalog to show your friends just send me a message and we'll mail one right out. You even get your scentsy web site free for the first 3 months. 

http://www.scentsy.com/djohnson


----------

